# Celtic Chaos



## mick (Jun 2, 2007)

Did this one for a juried show we're doing this weekend. Got beat out by a bowl turner, but I'm not bitter....lol 

Any it's a Jr Statesman done in African Blackwood with the Celtic knot made of Paduak, Bloodwood, Yellowheart and Purpleheart...Finish is CA. First time to try this design in multicolors....I like the effect.

Opinions welcomed!


----------



## jtate (Jun 2, 2007)

NICE!  Can you tell us at what angle you made your cuts?

Julia


----------



## mick (Jun 2, 2007)

Julia, they're cut on a 45


----------



## LanceD (Jun 2, 2007)

That's one nice looking pen [].


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm with you, Mike.  I LIKE the effect.


----------



## clement (Jun 3, 2007)

Great finish, the combination of blackwood with the inserts give a classy look. I hope to be able make something similar soon.
Sorry that a bowl turner get you beat out,

clem


----------



## airrat (Jun 3, 2007)

That is one sharp pen and nice job on the knot.   I think it should have got you into the show.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jun 3, 2007)

That is by far the best knot I have seen simply because now the wood pops into a 3D look where the intersections always looked like a mistake. WOW...


----------



## LostintheWoods (Jun 3, 2007)

That's really a beautiful pen. I've been sort of toying with a similar thing, but with two colors rather than four. But, you beat me to the punch, and I'm certainly not trying to steal your thunder, it really looks nice! Good job.


----------



## Ligget (Jun 3, 2007)

Fantastic work, I really like the combination of coloured woods![]


----------



## johnnycnc (Jun 3, 2007)

Excellent idea!That is one of the
best looks I've seen in quite a while.
Nice colors and great execution,as well.
You have a winner,imho,Mike.[8D]


----------



## mick (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the kind comments...I was very pleased with this pen....if it doesn't sell today I'm changing it out to a rollerball and it'll become my personal "dress" pen.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 3, 2007)

Superb


----------



## DKF (Jun 3, 2007)

That is a beautiful pen all around.....!


----------



## tseger (Jun 3, 2007)

If this pen was "beat out" by a bowl, I would sure like to see that bowl. VERY NICE PEN !   Tim


----------



## bob393 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tseger_
> <br />If this pen was "beat out" by a bowl, I would sure like to see that bowl. VERY NICE PEN !   Tim


I second that!!


----------



## Tanner (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm dizzy trying to figure out how you made that knot.  Awesome looking pen!!


----------



## skiprat (Jun 3, 2007)

Absolutely first class, Mike. Your precision was spot on and I'm sure that is the first Celtic Cross I've seen with different accents.
The contrasts set it off really nicely.
If anyone could do an tutorial on the cross accurately, you sure could. Very well done, I love it. Black is also my newest favourite colour.[]


----------



## johncrane (Jun 4, 2007)

looks great well done Mick![]


----------



## kent4Him (Jun 4, 2007)

I like the different colors on the rings.  I'll have to try that one myself.


----------



## Radman (Jun 4, 2007)

Home Run!!!
[8D]


----------



## huntersilver (Jun 4, 2007)

Great job, very crisp lines!


----------



## Penmonkey (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow! Turned out very well I say!


----------



## csb333 (Jun 4, 2007)

That's the best looking knot pen I've ever seen! (and I've seen scores of them)- Chris


----------



## skiprat (Jun 5, 2007)

Congrats on the cover shot, well deserved


----------



## Dario (Jun 6, 2007)

Love this pen!


----------



## risherse (Jun 7, 2007)

My vote is for the pen. Beautiful!


----------

